# Nvidia Shield Tablet- Streaming PC and other games onto your Tablet!



## Lishenron (Jul 18, 2014)

cheesy title aside, The Nvidia Shield Tablet has been revealed







> While the announcement takes place on 22nd July, *the Tegra K1 powered Shield tablet won’t hit the market until 29th July in the US/Canada market followed by Europe launch in August 14th and availability will be expanded to more regions in Fall 2014.* *The Shield tablet will be available in two variants, a 16 GB WiFi model which will retail at $299 US and a 32 GB LTE model which will retail at $399 US.* The Shield tablet *will also come with additional accessories such as a wireless shield controller and a shield cover which will retail for $59 and $39 respectively.*
> 
> Coming to the specifications, the Shield tablet is impressive considering it *features the Tegra K1 *SOC which was unveiled by NVIDIA at CES 2014. From a technical perspective, the NVIDIA Shield Tablet boasts the Tegra K1 SOC with 192 Kepler GPU cores and a 2.2 GHz Quad Core Cortex A15 CPU. This along with 2 GB memory offers better performance than the competitors in the same price range. For connectivity*, NVIDIA Shield Tablet offers Wi-FI + LTE on the 32 GB variant which is priced at $399 US while the $299 variant will only feature Wi-Fi connectivity.
> *
> ...








*
Source*:


*Some notes:*

-The original Nvidia Shield is a device that was able to not only stream compatible PC games, but emulators as well(PCSX2, Dolphin, PPSSPP, etc)

- It was also able to handle emulation from devices such as the PSP, DS, n64, SNES, GBA, etc

- You  are able to stream PS3 , 360, and XB1 games onto the device, assuming you have a good capture card and a cronus max

- It required you to have a certain GTX GPU and a GTXm GPU


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 19, 2014)

This is actually rather interesting... from what I can tell, it's basically the "most powerful" tablet out there, and also features the capability to do all the cool Nvidia game streaming stuff. I've actually been in the market for a tablet for quite some time, but not entirely sold on the size. I have a Galaxy Note 3 with a 5.7'' screen, so I dunno how much difference the 8.0'' screen of the Shield 2 would be for me. 

I was tempted by the first Shield but just didn't really feel that it was the best option. 

The first Shield also received an awesome, major update recently that will undoubtedly be part of the Shield 2 from the get-go.


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 20, 2014)

It's likely for the best. The previous Shield got a lot of scrutiny and bashing for it's design and small screen(As you can see in the other thread) . While  I personally didn't mind it, I do feel that the d-pad was a major flaw in the design as it sucked for fighting games.There were mentions on the analog sticks having a deadzone issue, and i'd be inclined to agree.

Plus a bigger screen always helps.

So this should help quell the complaints. Bigger screen+ likely options of using other controllers. If you want to use it as a tablet,  you can. And if you want to stream PC games or play emulators, you can with other controllers or the optional one from Nvidia via Gameklip.


something like this also looks pretty cool to hook the tablet to


Though no word on a release date


----------



## Death-kun (Jul 20, 2014)

I would actually prefer a setup like that instead of using a typical controller and then having to keep the tablet upright with a stand or something. It looks a lot like the WiiU gamepad now. 

Is that a real thing coming out just for the Shield Tablet, or just another accessory for any tablet?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2014)

It's official.

lots of stuff in  thread


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 23, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I would actually prefer a setup like that instead of using a typical controller and then having to keep the tablet upright with a stand or something. It looks a lot like the WiiU gamepad now.
> 
> Is that a real thing coming out just for the Shield Tablet, or just another accessory for any tablet?



Agreed. An accessory that makes it similar to the wii gamepad and has good build quality would be great.

 As for the question, it's the latter. It's called the gamegrip STG-One
Ticket Information

There was a video on it with another tablet at E3
[youtube]BZmW7ku4xrg[/youtube]
Persona Q U.S Release Date Announced for Nov 25th

and the uk site has some other info on it
Ticket Information


when it'll specifically release though, *shrugs*. hopefully this fall.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 1, 2014)

Most of the reviews I've been reading about the Shield Tablet have been full of praise for being the "best tablet on the market" due to its power, price, speed, and build quality. It's pretty much the best tablet you can buy for $300, and it also does all of those cool PC streaming/gaming things. 

Tempted to get one soon, though I dunno when I could expect a price drop to happen.


----------

